# Paph henryanum



## L I Jane (Aug 1, 2012)

Has anyone ever noticed the colour of bud sheath as being as dark as this on a henryanum ? I have 2 sheaths this colour on this plant--very dark & no they aren't rotting


----------



## NYEric (Aug 1, 2012)

Never seen that before but they appear dry.


----------



## L I Jane (Aug 1, 2012)

I know but the sheaths keep pushing up.I've poked around the biggest one & it's fine no rot just that dark, brownish purple.


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 1, 2012)

Yes, mine are dark but maybe not as dark as yours. And no Eric, mine are not dry.


----------



## fbrem (Aug 1, 2012)

looks awesome to me, I can see some striping on the sheath and it looks dark purple, not brown. I love henryanum and I bet this one's bloom will be as strongly pigmented as the sheath!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Aug 1, 2012)

We'll just have to wait and see! 
Ack! I hate the waiting part


----------



## NYEric (Aug 2, 2012)

Good luck


----------



## Rick (Aug 3, 2012)

I get some real dark ones too, but more rounded and less pointy.


----------



## Carkin (Aug 27, 2012)

How is the sheath coming along? Anything new happening?


----------



## L I Jane (Aug 27, 2012)

Yes, the one sheath has pushed up about 1/2 " showing the stem.Very SLOWWWWW.


----------



## Carkin (Aug 27, 2012)

So exciting!!! I am looking forward to seeing your bloom! Or any progress pics along the way!


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 27, 2012)

Carkin said:


> So exciting!!! I am looking forward to seeing your bloom! Or any progress pics along the way!


I agree!


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 28, 2012)

Once you see the stem it seems to go quicker !! I have 2 of them in similar status! Jean


----------



## L I Jane (Aug 30, 2012)

Update pic.If you look closely you can see the other sheath pushing up behind the leaf near middle.


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 30, 2012)

It's moving!


----------



## Carkin (Aug 31, 2012)

Great picture, thank you for sharing that! The sheath sure is dark, I can't wait to see the colors on the bloom...and you are going to have two! Lucky you!!!


----------



## abax (Sep 1, 2012)

Go, henry, go! This waiting is killing me. I don't have henry in my collection and I want one...or two.


----------



## fibre (Sep 1, 2012)

abax said:


> Go, henry, go!



I wouldn't bet for it to be a henry ... :crazy:

Some weeks ago I bought two Paphs labeled as herrmanii. But I wouldn't have bought them, if I wouldn't have been sure that they are something different ...


----------



## L I Jane (Oct 1, 2012)

Update-stiil moving .,but it's not henryannum-almost 99% sure. Keep watching for unveiling.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 1, 2012)

Waiting.............


----------



## fibre (Oct 2, 2012)

Paph co... ups!


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 2, 2012)

It doesn't look like a typical hermannii either


----------



## NYEric (Oct 2, 2012)

barbigerum!


----------



## L I Jane (Oct 4, 2012)

*henryanum*

Well the day has finally arrived when the bud has opened & as I stated before it isn't henryanum. I have a confession to make.This was given to me in 2009 as a birthday gift & labelled as paph trantuanhii but with all the controversy over it & no clear pics of what it was to look like I just used henryanum to start my thread. Whatever it is it has fine form ( to my old eyes anyway )
I'm open for any ideas what it might be.


----------



## eggshells (Oct 4, 2012)

Looks like a barbigerum crossed to a coccineum to me.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 4, 2012)

I think it could be x herrmannii. In the book Paphiopedilum Species, The Essential Handbook by Oakeley & Braem, on p.36, there is a picture of one. While the flower in the picture is darker than Jane's, everything else is ver similar. Here is the description: 

Intermediate. It grows epephytically in humus-filled cracks and crevices of steep, eroded crystalline limestone rock formations along the Vietnam/China border at elevations of 600-1,000 metres. Lip reddish-brown to pink. Margins of dorsal vary between white and green. A natural hybrid of P. helenae x P. hirsutissimum var. esquirolei.

My first thought when I saw it was helenae x barbigerum.


----------



## eggshells (Oct 4, 2012)

SlipperFan said:


> I think it could be x herrmannii. In the book Paphiopedilum Species, The Essential Handbook by Oakeley & Braem, on p.36, there is a picture of one. While the flower in the picture is darker than Jane's, everything else is ver similar. Here is the description:



I disagree, with all due respect of course but it doesn't really look like a herrmanii or x aspersum whatever people may wanna call it.

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=11690&page=3


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 4, 2012)

Notice, in that thread, Bench72's herrmannii is very similar to your flower.


----------



## L I Jane (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks you guys for your input.Dot what thread are you talking about so I can see pic


----------



## Rick (Oct 4, 2012)

At this point I don't see anything that doesn't fit into any of the dozen or so varieties of barbigerum (including cocinieanum, aka barbigerum var. lockianum)


----------



## fibre (Oct 5, 2012)

Paphiopedilum coccineum.


----------



## L I Jane (Oct 5, 2012)

Fibre-I'm leaning towards coccineum myself after seeing a good pic on line & having my plant side by side for comparison.Thanks for your input.


----------



## baodai (Oct 5, 2012)

I picked up this group of plan from mr. Tran Tuan as paph trantuanhii, i know he used to have it. So, i asked him to let me have some. ( i dont want to get into history of it). Anyway, i have a few in flower also. They have diff varities. Hopefully, they still have flowers when i get back
BD


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 5, 2012)

L I Jane said:


> Thanks you guys for your input.Dot what thread are you talking about so I can see pic


Eggshells link:
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=11690&page=3
Scroll down past the first photo.


----------



## L I Jane (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks Dot.I think I have decided on barbigerum x coccineum for my record keeping


----------

